# 550Euro GAMING PC Basis - i5 4460 oder i5 6500



## XBurton (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

Ich bitte euch um Mithilfe..
Undzwar will ich mir einen neuen PC um ca 600Euro kaufen. 

Was schon fix ist: 

GRAFIKKARTE: Sapphire R9 380 (erst nächstes Jahr) -> oder neue Gen. 
CPU-KÜHLER: (Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B) vorerst Boxed
NETZTEIL: 400Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 400Watt
FESTPLATTE: WD Green 750GB (vorhanden) + DVD-Laufwerk (vorhanden)



CPU-Variante 1: Intel i5 4460 + ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition Intel Z97  + 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 

+günstiger
- höherer Stromverbrauch
- alte Plattform + alter Sockel
552,43€
LINK: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...PC für Minecraft eingesetzt.. 



Vielen Dank


----------



## Shaav (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

- der i5-4460 reicht für die nächsten Jahre

- soweit ich weis würden die angepassten BIOS nur für Z170er Mainboards rausgegeben


----------



## Ion (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Bei Neukauf lohnt nur die aktuellste Plattform.
CPU´s ohne K-Suffix lassen sich ab Skylake gar nicht mehr übertakten, was bei den Vorgängern zumindest noch begrenzt möglich war.


----------



## Jam4l (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Egal was du nimmst, schmeiß das LC-Power Netzteil raus


----------



## XBurton (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Hallo.. Danke für die Antworten..

Wenn das Übertakten mit dem H110M Mainboard nicht möglich ist,könnte ich ja trotzdem später ein neues Mainboard kaufen mit Z170 Chipsatz.

Ich habe zum Übertakten gehört,dass der BCLK jetzt nicht mehr mit RAM und Northbridge zusammenhängt und deswegen Übertakten leichter möglich ist.

Und wieso soll das LC-Power schlecht sein.
Hat alle Schutzschaltungen und Multi-Rail.
Nur 80Plus Silber hat es anstatt dem angegebenen Gold. Und für den Preis einfach unschlagbar oder?

Außerdem ist das Haupteinsatzgebiet Minecraft und seltener mal Shooter.

LG


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Beim LC-Power funktionieren nicht alle Schutzschaltungen nachweislich!


----------



## markus1612 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Die LC Power Netzteile waren, bis auf das LC9550, wegen qualitativer und technischer Mängel noch nie empfehlenswert.
Das LC9550 ist allerdings 2x im Schutzschaltungstest in die Luft gegangen und ist deshalb auch von der Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile verschwunden.


----------



## merhuett (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Und die tausenden die es gekauft haben werden jetzt sterben?


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Nein, wahrscheinlich wird nie was passieren, aber der Test hat eben gezeigt, dass die Schutzschaltung nicht funktioniert und deswegen wird es nicht mehr empfohlen.


----------



## Haasinger (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



Ion schrieb:


> Bei Neukauf lohnt nur die aktuellste Plattform.
> CPU´s ohne K-Suffix lassen sich ab Skylake gar nicht mehr übertakten, was bei den Vorgängern zumindest noch begrenzt möglich war.


Auf den Z170 Board div. Hersteller lässt isch das über den Taktgenerator und BLCK relativ leicht übertakten. Jedoch ist der Nachteil dass die CPu Temp dann nicht mehr ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## XBurton (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Dann schlagt mal bitte ein Netzteil mit gleichem Preis vor.
Bisher wurde mir von vielen Leuten zu dem Netzteil geraten.
Ich würde auch gerne eine Quelle sehen und welche Schutzschaltung nicht gegriffen hat.

Also würde ich einen i5 6500 kaufen mit günstigem H110M Mainboard.
Wenn die Spieleleistung in 5-6Jahren mir nicht mehr reicht, kann ich ja auf ein Z170 Mainboard upgraden und übertakten.


----------



## Haasinger (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dieses Netzteil ist hier allgemein als Low Budget Netzteil Empfehlung unterwegs


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> Dann schlagt mal bitte ein Netzteil mit gleichem Preis vor.
> Bisher wurde mir von vielen Leuten zu dem Netzteil geraten.
> Ich würde auch gerne eine Quelle sehen und welche Schutzschaltung nicht gegriffen hat.



Kauf dir die entsprechende Ausgabe von PCGH, wo das Netzteil getestet und versagt hat.



XBurton schrieb:


> Also würde ich einen i5 6500 kaufen mit günstigem H110M Mainboard.
> Wenn die Spieleleistung in 5-6Jahren mir nicht mehr reicht, kann ich ja auf ein Z170 Mainboard upgraden und übertakten.



Das ist totaler Blödsinn.
In 5 Jahren gibt es neue Sockel und neue CPUs, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, kaufst du einfach einen neuen Sockel und fertig und fängst nicht an, noch alte Hardware zu kaufen, denn in 5 Jahren ist Skylake EOL und dann kriegst du das nicht mehr.


----------



## XBurton (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Nun leider habe ich nicht so viel Geld um in 5Jahren wieder 300Euro für CPU und Mainboard auszugeben.
Deshalb wäre es doch sinnvoll einen übertaktbaren CPU zu kaufen und später auf Z170er zu übertakten?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Das weist Du jetzt schon, das Du in 5 Jahren keine 300€ zusammensparen kannst?


----------



## XBurton (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Nein, aber ich weiß dass ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich weiß dass ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will.



In 5 Jahren kannst du dir sicher sein das dass was du jetzt sagst völlig absurd ist!
In 5 Jahren wirst du mit dem i5 6500 nicht mehr mit übertakten anfangen brauchen weil der Gewinn an Leistung verpufft und jetzt eine non K CPU zu Übertakten ist zu Problematisch!
Habe es selbst versucht auf einem ASRock Z170 PRO4 versucht mit UEFI 2.83 der Multi mit dem Übertaktet wird ist 31 anstatt 32 gewesen. Und auf über 3,6 Ghz kam ich garnicht!


----------



## Haasinger (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

In 2-4 Jahren ist die 380X eh am röcheln. Da musste dann schonmal ne neue Graka reinbasteln. Ich denke mit dieser neuen Grafikkarte wird dann auch der Unterbau schlapp machen.
Wenn du keine sehr hohen Ansprüche hast kommste mit 2 Grakas und nem 6500er Unterbau locker 5 Jahre weit. Da kannste dir das Z170 Board sparen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich weiß dass ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will.



300/60 = 5€ im Monat ... Wenn du jeden Monat 5 € in ein Sparschwein wirfst, dann hast du in 5 Jahren die 300 € die du dann nicht ausgeben willst .

Ich mache dass schon ziemlich lange, allerdings mit Geld, dass ich nicht verrauche ... In meiner Familie raucht jeder außer mir und ich habe regelmäßig das Geld zurückgelegt das hier im Durchschnitt verqualmt wird ... Pro Tag 5€ auf 30 Tage = 150 € pro Monat. Aufs Jahr sind das 1.800 € die in meine Hard und Software-Kriegskasse fließen.

Das Geld fließt direkt in mein Hobby wenn ich mal wieder aufrüsten will. Ergebnis: Siehe mein Profil.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> Nun leider habe ich nicht so viel Geld um in 5Jahren wieder 300Euro für CPU und Mainboard auszugeben.
> Deshalb wäre es doch sinnvoll einen übertaktbaren CPU zu kaufen und später auf Z170er zu übertakten?



Nein. Du bist immer noch innerhalb der gleichen Architektur. Die Unterschiede sind so gering, dass du das kaum merkst.
Kaufst du heute einen i5 6500, wird der die nächsten Jahre reichen und wenn der nicht mehr reichen sollte, wird ein 6700k daran nichts mehr ändern, denn dann ist der auch zu langsam.



XBurton schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich weiß dass ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will.



Du gibst doch jetzt auch Geld aus.
In 5 oder mehr Jahren gibst du denn eben noch mal Geld aus, macht jetzt keinen großen Unterschied, wie ich finde.
Denn ein 6700k wird eben nicht länger halten, das ist ein Irrglaube.


----------



## XBurton (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Threshold, du hast mich glaube ich falsch verstanden. Ich habe gemeint, dass ich später den i5 6500 übertakten würde auf neuem Z170 Board.
Aber wie ihr gesagt habt, wird auch ein übertakteter i5 6500 wahrscheinlich in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr ausreichen um mit der neuen Hardware mitzuhalten.

Also meint ihr, dass sich der Aufpreis für den i5 6500 von immerhin 27Euro auszahlt für DDR4 und die neue Architektur und die Mehrleistung gegenüber dem i5 4460?

Außerdem muss ich mit dem Coolermater auch wieder 7Euro Aufpreis gegenüber dem LC-Power hinnehmen.

Danke


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Du kannst den 6500 nicht übertakten.


----------



## XBurton (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Na klar?
Mit nem Z170 Mainboard...
siehe Youtube.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqWNyhjhE6I


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ja, ist bekannt. Morgen wird Intel der Sache einen Riegel vorschieben und dann geht das nicht mehr.
Und nun?


----------



## XBurton (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wie sollte Intel das machen?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Über den Intel Management Treiber.


----------



## XBurton (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Und wenn ich den nicht update???


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Der kommt über Windows Update. Das kannst du nicht verhindern.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ich würde mal sagen das Du da bei bestehender Internetverbindung keinen Einfluss darauf hast.


----------



## Haasinger (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ist bekannt. Morgen wird Intel der Sache einen Riegel vorschieben und dann geht das nicht mehr.
> Und nun?


Finde ich sehr interessant. Hast du da n Artikel denn du mir geben kannst?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Artikel gibt es nicht, da Intel sowas natürlich nicht ankündigen würde.
Wenn denen was nicht passt, machen sie das einfach.
Früher konntest du noch per Base Clock übertakten. Das wurde abgeschafft. Dann konnte man den Turbo auf max Board ziehen und so auch mit non K CPUs über 4GHz erreichen.
Das hat Intel auch entsorgt.
Danach konnte man den MAx Turbo auf alle Kerne setzen. Das hat Intel auch entsorgt.
Heute kannst du nicht mal mehr einen Xeon auf ein Desktop Board setzen, Intel hats entsorgt.
Die können das sowas von schnell entsorgen, wenn sie wollen. Alles eine Frage der Zeit.
Abgesehen davon hast du sowieso eine Menge Probleme, wenn du sowas machst. Z.B. funktionieren die Stromsparmodi nicht mehr, Du kannst keine Temps mehr auslesen, Du weißt nicht, ob das System stabil bleibt, wenn du Updates machst.

Wer also übertakten will, kauft sind eine K CPU und gut.

Jemand, der iOS nutzen will, kauft sich auch einen Mac und fängt nicht an zu basteln.


----------



## XBurton (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Hallo, Ich habe jetzt mal beide Optionen zusammengestellt

Skylake um 420€
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...22197a9a066dc0de028aaeaa9efa7b8504bc324dfd9a6

Haswell um 380€
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...2210d8867ad043f2fe7868ae64002a84863ca9b1c23e6

Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis von 40Euro für den Skylakebuild?
Gerne auch Anregungen und Verbesserungen zu den Builds selbst...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ja lohnt sich weil, ich würde mich einfach ärgern wegen ein paar Euro nicht in das aktuell beste investiert zu haben!


----------



## Smeagol89 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Den Performance Unterschied kann man in mehreren Benchmarks rauslesen... Und das Argument mit technisch beste für das Geld ist iwie Blödsinn, wenn man sonst bei der anderen Hardware auch low-budget Hardware kauft.

Ich hab mir letzten Monat auch einen "neuen" PC mit dem 4460 gebaut und bin zufrieden. Nur die wenigsten PC Nutzer verbrennen  ca. alle 2-3 Jahre mehrere Hundert Euro um einen aktuelleren Prozessor zu haben. Wenn man sich immer am Leistungslimit bewegen will, sicherlich sinnvoll, für den Rest finde ich den 4460 immer noch ausreichend.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wie oft denn noch --  es geht nicht um die CPU Leistung, die interessiert heute keine Sau mehr.
Es geht um die Plattform und da ist Haswell eben totaler Schrott im Vergleich zu Skylake. Ist nun mal so.


----------



## Smeagol89 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch --  es geht nicht um die CPU Leistung, die interessiert heute keine Sau mehr.
> Es geht um die Plattform und da ist Haswell eben totaler Schrott im Vergleich zu Skylake. Ist nun mal so.



Und in welcher Hinsicht Schrott? Denn schließlich nutzt du ja auch die Haswell Plattform.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Der PCH ist das Problem, alles shared, keine Bandbreite.

Und was hat meine Hardware damit zu tun?


----------



## Jam4l (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der PCH ist das Problem, alles shared, keine Bandbreite.
> 
> Und was hat meine Hardware damit zu tun?



Ich glaube er meint damit das es ja gar kein Schrott srin kann wenn du es doch selber nutzt xd Dabei wird evtl außer Acht gelassen das du deinen Rechner nicht jetzt erst zusammenstellen willst sonder da zusammengestellt hast als du es gebraucht hast und es skylake noch nicht gab. Hab z.b. auch noch einen Haswell PC allerdings würde ich mir wenn ich jetzt einen zusammenbauen würde auch einen skylake holen werde aber meinen 1 jahr alten pc nicht deshalb gleich entsorgen...

Tippe am Handy ignoriert bitte Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Als ich meinen Rechner gekauft habe, gab es noch kein Skylake und natürlich ist der X99 PCH auch für den Arsch. Meine USB Ports am Board sind alle shared, echt furchtbar.
Heute würde ich auch Skylake kaufen, aber von erinem 5820k auf einen 6700k wechseln ist natürlich sinnfrei.
Daher warte ich auf Skylake E und entsorge dann den alten Schrott.


----------



## Smeagol89 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Mit deiner Hardware? Nichts natürlich.


----------



## XBurton (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ich glaube meine Entscheidung steht fest.
Skylake wird's werden.
Habe aber noch das H110 gegen ein B150 Mainboard getauscht.

Hier der fertige Link: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221ea79470d1fed663ce5e050d39536cbbb70b565f9d9
435Euro 
Bitte schaut nochmal rüber und sagt mir ob das ein gutes Mainboard ist.


Danke für eure Beratung.. Ich schreibe hier dann nochmal wenn ich den Rechner bestellt habe.

LG


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wie schon mehrere Male gesagt ist es Unsinn, ein B Board zu kaufen, da das Board so stark beschnitten ist, dass es keinen Unterschied mehr zu Haswell macht.
Entweder H170 oder Z 170 oder Haswell, aber kein B150.


----------



## XBurton (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2215f66bc1d301de0206da48404a7a552734b94702732

Ist der Aufpreis von 36Euro gerechtferigt?
Welche Funktionen habe ich mehr?

LG


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Die bessere Anbindung eben.


----------



## XBurton (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Mir fällt noch der Xeon E3 1231v3 als Alternative ein... Kostet ein bisschen weniger.. Hat aber HT...

Was sagt ihr zu dem gegenüber dem i5 6500/4460


----------



## the_swiss (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch der Xeon E3 1231v3 als Alternative ein... Kostet ein bisschen weniger.. Hat aber HT...
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu dem gegenüber dem i5 6500/4460


Alte Plattform, in den meisten Fällen sogar verlangsamendes HT, lohnt sich nicht so richtig.

Wenn du wenig Erweiterungskarten etc. nutzen willst, reicht dir der Haswell-PCH absolut. Da lohnt sich der Aufpreis keineswegs. Wenn du aber SoKa, einige SATA-Devices, M.2-SSD, FireWire-Steckkarte etc. nutzen willst, kommt der Haswell-PCH sehr schnell ans Limit.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Der Xeon ist viel zu teuer geworden, lohnt nicht mehr.


----------



## XBurton (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Aber er ist besser als der i5 6500 und hätte auch 8Threads ...
Und Gesamtpreis ist er sogar billiger
LG


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Aber er basiert auf der schrottreifen Plattform.
In so einen Haufen Müll würde ich keinen Cent mehr versenken.


----------



## XBurton (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Er ist ein abgespeckter i7 4790.. Und ich würde mit Minecraft von den 8Kernen profitieren..


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wenn du einen Unterschied merkst, kriegst du einen Keks.


----------



## the_swiss (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> Er ist ein abgespeckter i7 4790.. Und ich würde mit Minecraft von den 8Kernen profitieren..


Die einzige "Consumer"-CPU mit 8 Kernen ist der i7 5960X (+evtl. Vorgänger).

Die Mainstream-i7 haben nur 4 Kerne.

Und soweit ich weiss, lastet Minecraft nur 1-2 Kerne aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> i5 6500 oder i5 4460


Weder noch, entweder ein i5-4590 oder i5-4690, je nach Tagespreis und dann der Nutzung des Turbotakts auf alles Kernen mittels H87/97 Board oder gleich ein i5-6600K, wenn es schneller gehen muss.
Der i5-4460 kommt mit seinem begrenzten Takt immer wieder in 100% CPU-Auslastung, da bemerkt man die 15% (3400 zu 3900) zum i5-4690 durchaus, der i5-6500 ist zwar ebenbürtig zum i5-4690, aber die Mainboards sind zu teuer und niemand braucht zum Spielen die aktuellen verdoppelte Chipssatz-Anbindungsbandbreite. Die neuen PCIe 3.0 x 4 SSDs sind einfach zu teuer. Am schnellsten ist weiterhin der i5-5675C

Haswell ist ausgereift, es gibt gute Treiber etc. Bei skylake ist man noch Versuchskaninchen und es kostet fühlbar mehr.


----------



## the_swiss (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

@interessierter User: Du zahlst halt für den Takt entweder 30 oder 50€ mehr. Wenn der 4460 limitiert, limitiert auch der 4690.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Man muss täglich schauen, wer gerade ausverkauft. Heute ist der mit 230,- billig, zusammen mit billigerem Board sind es gut 70,-€ weniger, als ein Skylake.
https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4690k-bx80646i54690k-a1119925.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
[url]https://geizhals.de/asrock-z97-anniversary-90-mxgvh0-a0uayz-a1132888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
[/URL]


----------



## XBurton (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Minecraft kann durch Optifine Multi-Core nutzen.. Was spricht denn gegen einen Xeon?Und mit DirectX12 geht es eh immer mehr Richtung MultiCore..
Wenn ich ehrlich bin bringt mir USB 3.1 mehr PCI-E und DDR4 sowieso nichts..


----------



## markus1612 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Veraltet, veraltet und mehr veraltet.

Nehmen wir an, du willst in 3 Jahren RAM auf einem Haswell / Skylake DDR3 System nachrüsten, weil Spiele 16+ GB befüllen.
Dann wirst du genau in die Situation kommen, die DDR2 Nutzer gerade haben, nämlich saumäßig hohe Preise.

Da das Ende von DDR3 aktuell schon klar abzusehen ist, sollte man da nicht mehr investieren.

Außerdem ist das Multicore Ding auch so nach dem Motto "Hätte, hätte, Fahradkette", denn ein Spieleentwickler muss erstmal Zeit und Geld in die Umsetzung investieren.
Nur weil es mit DX12 einfacher wird, sowas umzusetzen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es jeder macht und damit zum Standard wird.
Geld in einen Prozessor mit HT und veralteter zu werfen, um später vielleicht mal einen Vorteil zu haben, ist, mit Verlaub, Unfug vom Feinsten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wenn er die Anbindung vom Chipsatz allerdings nicht nutzt, kann er auch den 4460 nehmen. Klar, RAM wird in 3 Jahren etwas teurer sein, aber nicht so wie heute. DDR2 ist doch schon immer relativ teuer gewesen. Wenn dann noch ein begrenztes Budget dazukommt, wird ich keine 50 Euro mehr für Vorteile investieren, die ich gar nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*



XBurton schrieb:


> Minecraft kann durch Optifine Multi-Core nutzen.. Was spricht denn gegen einen Xeon?Und mit DirectX12 geht es eh immer mehr Richtung MultiCore..
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin bringt mir USB 3.1 mehr PCI-E und DDR4 sowieso nichts..



Durch Optifine kannst du schwache Rechner etwas beschleunigen.
Bei Starken CPUs hat das null Auswirkungen. Daher egal, ob du einen i3 oder i5 oder Xeon hast, durch die Software beschleunigst du da gar nichts. Beim alten Pentium oder Celeron oder Athlon bringt das was.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn er die Anbindung vom Chipsatz allerdings nicht nutzt, kann er auch den 4460 nehmen. Klar, RAM wird in 3 Jahren etwas teurer sein, aber nicht so wie heute.



Sobald auch AMD auf DDR4 umgestiegen ist -- und das wird mit Zen Ende des Jahres der Fall sein -- geht DDR3 EOL und wird teuer und zwar schneller und teurer als es bei DDR2 der Fall war.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wieso meinst du, dass es noch schneller und noch mehr als bei DDR2 geht?


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Weil DDR3 schon deutlich länger am Markt ist als es DDR2 war.
Bedenke, wie viele Plattformen es schon für DDR3 gab, das fing damals mit Sockel 775 an und das ist wie lange her? 8 Jahre?
Daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sobald AMD auf DDR4 geht, DDR3 schnell vom Markt verschwinden wird.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Gerade deswegen wird es doch viel länger halten. Vor allem gebraucht wird man die Riegel noch lange bekommen (und durch das große Angebot wird das lange dauern, bis die so teuer wie DDR2 werden).


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Nein, jeder will, dass die Leute auf DDR4 wechseln, nicht nur die RAM Hersteller.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Das ändert aber nichts an der sehr großen Verfügbarkeit gebrauchter Module. Leute, die jetzt noch einen DDR3-Rechner haben, brauchen ja noch nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Sobald du DDR3 nicht mehr normal kaufen kannst, steigen auch die Gebraucht Preise.
Guck dir damals den Q9550 an. Als der nicht mehr kaufbar war, stiegen die Preise bei Ebay, weil die Nachfrage damals sehr groß war.

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso man sich so sehr auf die alte Plattform einlassen will. Die neue Plattform kann alles besser und das zu einem sehr geringen Aufpreis, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Sobald du DDR3 nicht mehr normal kaufen kannst, steigen auch die Gebraucht Preise.
Guck dir damals den Q9550 an. Als der nicht mehr kaufbar war, stiegen die Preise bei Ebay, weil die Nachfrage damals sehr groß war.

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso man sich so sehr auf die alte Plattform einlassen will. Die neue Plattform kann alles besser und das zu einem sehr geringen Aufpreis, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Nur dass dann niemand mehr DDR3 haben will und alle auf 4 umsteigen? Irgendwas passt da nicht 

Wenn man das Geld allerdings nicht hat und die Vorteile auch nicht nutzt, ist das Geldverbrennung


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ich rede davon, dass die Hersteller auf DDR4 setzen werden und das werden die User dann eben merken.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ja, aber das schränkt die Auswahl an gebrauchtem DDR3 nicht ein, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Aber die Preise steigen und darum geht es ja.

Und willst du gebrauchte Hardware kaufen? Ich nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ich auch nicht. Hier geht's ja auch um Neuware. Nur weil man eventuell mal aufrüsten könnte, würde ich nicht meine Kaufentscheidung davon abhängig machen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wie gesagt, DDR3 wird teurer werden und das schneller als so manche denken.
Klar, man könnte sich gleich 32GB in den Rechner stecken und hat dann Ruhe, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass die Plattform nun mal komplett veraltet ist und alleine deswegen nicht mehr gekauft werden sollte.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wie gesagt, das ist kein Kaufkriterium. 

Nur weil etwas alt ist, heißt es nicht, dass man es deswegen nicht mehr kaufen sollte. Das ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Doch, genau das heißt es, wenn man vergleicht.
Bei Ivy Bridge und Haswell war das noch egal. Da kannst du auch Ivy Bridge noch kaufen als Haswell erschien.
Aber mit Skylake wurden endlich mal die größten Schwachstellen beseitigt und alleine deswegen sollte man nun den alten Sockel nicht mehr beachten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Wenn aber die Schwachstellen für einen persönlich gar keine Schwachstellen sind, dann ist es ebenfalls egal. Er könnte auch gebraucht Ivy kaufen und würde keinen Unterschied bemerken. Wenn man die Vorteile aus Skylake nutzen kann, gebe ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Und du weißt also, dass sich der TS in 3 Jahren nicht mal was neues gönnen will und dann feststellen muss, dass Haswell dafür nicht geeignet ist?
Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## XBurton (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Ich kaufe mir sicher kein System um später zu upgraden. 
Wenn Spiele mehr als 8GB RAM nutzen wird sowieso schon so viel Zeit vergangen sein, dass ich mir einen neuen Prozessor kaufe. 
Ich sehe keinen wirklichen Vorteil in Skylake.. 
Was sind denn die Schwachstellen von Haswell? 
Und Optifine implementiert die Mehrkehrnutzung in Minecraft..


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

Du kannst viele Erweiterungskarten nutzen, viele SSDs mit M.2-Anschluss, viele Festplatten mit uneingeschränkter Geschwindigkeit untereinander kopieren...das sind so die Vorteile von Skylake. Brauchst du das nicht, kannst du dir den Aufpreis sparen (vor allem, wenn Aufrüstung noch in den Sternen steht).


----------



## XBurton (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC 600Euro  ... i5 6500 oder i5 4460*

So hab den Anfangspost nochmal geupdatet und eine Pro Contra Liste erstellt.

Momentan scheint der Skylake-Build wohl wirklich attraktiver zu sein.
Kosten sind fast identisch.
Nur leider beide zu teuer...
Bitte Vorschläge zur Einsparung..

Danke


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Mit einem B150-Board hast du weder OC noch die ganzen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten. OC steht da ohnehin sehr wackelig.

Kann Optifine wirklich mit 8 Threads besser als mit 4? Also so viel besser?


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Kann Optifine wirklich mit 8 Threads besser als mit 4? Also so viel besser?



Liest man sich das so durch, was das kann, ist das eher enttäuschend.
Für schwache Systeme bringt das hier und da etwas bessere Grafikdetails. Für starke Systeme nutzlos.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Dann würde ich ihm eher zum 4460 raten, wenn er doch sehr aufs Geld schauen muss. Ansonsten bin ich da bei dir mit Skylake, aber wenn er keinen Vorteil davon hat, ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Ich würde eben den i5 6500 nehmen, da das nicht mehr so den Unterschied macht im Preis.
Sparen kannst du immer gut bei der Grafikkarte, denn eine neue ist deutlich schneller gewechselt als ein neuer Unterbau.

Und wegen Minecraft? Also echt jetzt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Gut, da brauchts gar keine Grafikkarte


----------



## XBurton (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Ja Die Grafikkarte wird auch erst 2017 gekauft... 
Und ich habe momentan keine 550Euro..
Kann ich nicht einfach am MB sparen? Hat jemand ein günstiges H170/Z170?


----------



## XBurton (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Danke nochmal für eure gute Beratung.
Ich werde jetzt diese Zusammenstellung kaufen:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22128957b67bd9d3472646b6af15e23494502b25082c2

i5 6600K
Thermalright HR 02 Macho Rev. B
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
8GB Crucial DDR4 2400Mhz 
450 Watt Superflower Golden Green HX450
Bitfenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Window

Bitte nochmal einen kurzen Blick darauf werfen..und dann bestelle ich ihn bald...

LG


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Bis auf das Case ist das gut so.
Case ist ja Geschmackssache aber da gibt es bessere für das Geld.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Das Case ist wirklich nicht das Beste. Da gibt es welche, die deutlich mehr Features haben. Ich werfe mal das Deep Silence 3 in den Raum.
Außerdem würde ich als Netzteil das G450M nehmen, statt diesem Super Flower Power-Teil.


----------



## XBurton (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Dann schlagt mal ein besseres vor..in dem gleichen Design..
Und über SuperFlower vs CoolerMaster haben wir schon eine Seite vorher diskutiert... LG


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Leg ein paar Euro drauf und hol dir das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3. Gibt's bei MF für 70 Ocken. Erfahrungsgemäß hat man ein Gehäuse nicht nur eine Hardwaregeneration lang, da kann man schon ein wenig mehr investieren 

Das Teil ist sogar gedämmt. Hat dafür allerdings kein Window. Wenn ein Window also Pflicht ist und/oder das Budget sowieso schon gestreckt genug, dann lieber was anderes.


----------



## XBurton (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Wie du sagst Budget schon erweitert und Window hätte ich schon gerne..Ist aber kein Muss
Und Silent wäre mir auch egal.. Nur vom Design her gefällt es mir nicht


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Hehe, ja Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. In dem Preisbereich wird's schwierig, da ist nicht allzu viel rum. Evtl noch das Aerocool Aero 800. Aber da wirds mit dem Macho vermutlich eng.

Sonst nimm einfach das Bitfenix und gut is. Wenn du da die reinschwarze Version statt der Deutschland-Edition nimmst, hast du nochmal 4 Euro gespart  Ohne Sichtfenster wärst du gar auf 55 Euro unten...


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Nach 10 Seiten weißt du immer noch nicht, was du genau willst?


----------



## XBurton (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Naja zumindest ist geklärt welchen Prozessor und welches Mainboard ich nehme.. Und das Gehäuse bestelle ich sowieso auf Caseking, da es bei MF nicht die normale USB3 Windows Variante gibt..


----------



## XBurton (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Da das Mainboard meines neuen PCs nun den Geist aufgegeben hat muss das System jetzt schon her.

Da ich wie gesagt nicht das Geld für den 600Euro PC habe, habe ich das System angepasst:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221fe9ca3c6591e04d8b3b3c75093b03328b9643d7833

Bitte schaut euch die Konfig nochmal an und teilt mir eure Verbesserungsvorschläge mit.

Da mich Threshold für das B150 Board wahrscheinlich verfluchen wird: Ich habe leider kein Geld für ein H170 bzw. Z170 Board. Und natürlich ist USB 3.1 und USB Typ C nice to have , aber es bringt mir keinen wirklichen Nutzen.
Die Anschlüsse und auch die Steckplätze des B150 genüge MIR vollkommen.


Und wie ihr wahrscheinlich bemerkt habt ist im Warenkorb kein CPU-Kühler. Dieser kommt aus Geldmangel erst später nach.
Werde ihn wohl bis dahin mit dem Boxed Kühler betreiben.
Sind ja nur 65Watt TDP.

Und aufgrund des Aufpreises von nur 3Euro habe ich das SuperFlower gegen ein Bequiet getauscht.

Danke und LG


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Der RAM läuft nicht auf dem Board,  Du benötigst 2133er RAM.


----------



## XBurton (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Der wird doch automatisch runtergetaktet oder?


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Ja, der RAM läuft mit 2133MHz.
Aber was willst du mit einem B Board? Die taugen nichts.


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Ja ich habe einfach nicht 50-100Euro mehr für ein H170/Z170 Board. 
Und mir reichen die Anschlüsse und Pci-E Lanes des B150Boards auch.


----------



## the_swiss (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Dann kann man auch direkt zu einem Haswell-System mit einem 4460 greifen. Gleiche Möglichkeit an Anschlüssen, CPU ist günstiger, mehr Möglichkeiten für Erweiterungskarten, da man zum selben Preis ein ATX-Board kriegt.

Zum Beispiel einen Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, auf einem 62272 - ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition Intel Z97 mit 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit. Gleiche Leistung, normales ATX-Board (-> 4 RAM-Slots, einen x1-Slot über der Grafikkarte). Günstiger, mehr RAM-Takt.


----------



## Gripschi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Würde dir auch zum 4460 Raten.

Der langt für aktuelles locker.


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: 550Euro GAMING PC - XEON E3 1231v3 oder i5 6500*

Hier mal die vorgeschlagene Haswell Konfig: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2219f08a8bce7766fd89eebe2e48984b7bf56118de4f0

Da komm ich nur 7Euro günstiger und habe aber älteren RAM, älteren Sockel + Plattform und mehr Stromverbrauch..

Es spricht doch nichts gegen ein Skylake-System oder?


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt.
Skylake lohnt sich wegen der besseren Anbindung. 
Da du aber ein B Board für Skylake kaufen willst, gehen alle Vorteile der besseren Anbindung flöten.
Ergo kannst du auch gleich Haswell kaufen.


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

Mir ist auch klar, dass er für meinen Anwendungsbereich sicher auch locker genügen würde.
Aber man sollte ja die aktuellste Plattform kaufen.
Damit hab ich DDR4 und den aktuellsten Sockel. 

Wenn mein PC nicht kaputt wäre, würde ich ja eh auf AMD Zen warten.

Mir ist auch klar dass ich keine Funktion mehr durch Skylake habe.. 
Aber es ist einfach der aktuelle Sockel, DDR4 und 20Watt weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Man muss nicht die aktuellste Plattform kaufen.
Allerdings ist es hier ebenso, dass die aktuelle Plattform als einzigen Vorteil die bessere Anbindung bietet, die man aber erst ab H170 hat.
Willst du also später mal die Funktionen und Features von Skylake nutzen, bist du gezwungen, ein neues Board zu kaufen.
Die Frage ist nun, ob dir das nichts ausmacht, später vielleicht noch mal Geld zu investieren?


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

Nein vorerst habe ich das nicht vor.. Ich brauche kein USB 3.1, und viele Pci-E Steckplätze..,etc.

Was würdest du denn nehmen? 7Euro mehr ist doch nichts für die ganzen Vorteile...


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

7€ mehr für keinen Vorteil.
Musst du wissen.
Ich persönlich würde aber immer die neuere Plattform nehmen.


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

Ja der PC soll mindestens 5-10Jahre halten..Die 7Euro sind kein Problem für die aktuellste Plattform.. Danke nochmal für die Beratung und ich schreibe dann wenn ich ihn bestellt habe..
LG


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Wenn du den Rechner die nächsten 10 Jahre nutzen willst, solltest du echt die paar Euro mehr in ein H170 Board investieren.
In ein paar Jahren ist M.2 Standard und mit einem H170 Board kannst du das nutzen.


----------



## the_swiss (14. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte nur erwähnt haben, dass du für 7€ weniger die doppelte RAM-Menge kriegst. Wenn du beim Haswell auch nur 8GB verbaust, sparst du nochmal 30€.

Und auf einem H170-mATX-Board kannst du die Vorteile von Skylake auch nicht so richtig nutzen, da der Platz einfach fehlt. Die ATX-Boards sind dann wieder eine andere Preisklasse.


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

Danke!! Das habe ich nicht gemerkt.. 
Jetzt beträgt der Preisunterschied ca 45Euro..
Und das ist Skylake sicher nicht wert..

Also wird es nun doch ein Haswell-System..

Da nun noch 20Euro mehr Budget ist, könnte man das 400Watt Netzteil gegen das 500Watt CM tauschen..
Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
Mehr Spielraum für neue Grafikkarten..


----------



## the_swiss (14. Februar 2016)

Die GPUs werden eher sparsamer. 

Das 400W sollte für eine 380 aber absolut ausreichen.


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

Ich denke als Mainboard kann ich genau so gut ein Asrock B85M Pro3 nehmen..

Hier wäre der fertige Link:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22138449487993e622fcd5ec4b6ec48bec38351718551


----------



## the_swiss (14. Februar 2016)

Ich persönlich würde immer ein ATX-Board verbauen, wenn sowieso genug Platz im Case ist. Mehr Erweiterungskarten etc. Das mATX-Board sieht dann im Deep Silence 3 etwas verloren aus. Aber wenn du der Meinung bist, dass dir das mATX-Board ausreicht, kannst du auch das nehmen.

Ansonsten kannst du die Konfig so einstecken und zusammenbauen.


----------



## XBurton (14. Februar 2016)

Reicht mir vollkommen.. Brauche nur meine Wlan-Karte und mehr habe ich nicht vor


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Ja, genau. Und in 5 Jahren willst du dir eine USB 3.1 Karte einbauen und das geht dann nicht.


----------



## XBurton (15. Februar 2016)

Ja aber die kommt sicher nicht in PCI Form..
Und ich habe bisher nichtmal einen Nutzen für USB 3.0..

Und zum Netzteil..
Soll ich jetzt die 500Watt Variante nehmen?
Ich fühl mich einfach sicherer mit 100Watt mehr oder reicht es wirklich aus für Nachfolger der R9 380/390??


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Februar 2016)

Was willst du denn mit PCI-Karten??


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. Februar 2016)

500 Watt und 600 Watt ist, so weit ich weiß, doch das gleiche Netzteil, oder?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Er meint das 400 und das 500 Watt E10.


----------



## XBurton (15. Februar 2016)

Also was jetzt? 400 oder 500?


----------



## Jam4l (15. Februar 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Also was jetzt? 400 oder 500?



Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe geht es gerade bei einem System mit i5 4460 und einer r9 380 ein passendes NT zu finden?
Wie du vielleicht in meiner Signatur sehen kannst reicht ein 400W NT für mein System welches sicherlich nicht sehr viel weniger als deins verbraucht vollkommen aus.


----------



## XBurton (15. Februar 2016)

Deine Grafikkarte verbraucht 120Watt und der Prozessor 80Watt..
Momentan habe ich noch eine ATI Radeon HD5750..
Aber es geht mir um die Zukunft.
Denn ich habe vor bei der neuen Polaris/Pascal Generation zuzuschlagen.
Und wenn man schaut, so eine R9 390 verbraucht ca. 285Watt.. Eine R9 380 ca. 225Watt..
Aber ich denke die 400Watt Version reicht aus.. Denn wie the_Swiss schon sagte werden die neuen GPUs sparsamer.

Wollte das nur wissen, da 20 Euro mehr nichts ausmachen würde.


----------



## Jam4l (15. Februar 2016)

Bei GameStar gibt es nen netten Graphen...


----------



## XBurton (15. Februar 2016)

Link bitte


----------



## Jam4l (15. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie ist es von meinem PC aus nicht mehr möglich hier irgendwas zu posten...

Und vom Handy aus kann ich zwar tippen allerdings hier auch keine Links reinkopieren. Vom Laptop aus geht es auch nicht.

Irgendwie mag mich dieser thread nicht da es nur hier passiert. 

Auf jeden Fall verbraucht dein ganzes System ung. 280 Watt nicht allein die Grafikkarte. Kannst mal r9 380 Computer base bzw r9 380  GameStar eintippen bei Google.


----------



## XBurton (15. Februar 2016)

Ja bei mir auch nicht.. Da kommt immer ein Fehler und dann warten sie 15 Sekunden bis sie etwas neues posten


----------



## XBurton (15. Februar 2016)

Aber der Prozessor verbraucht um die 85Watt und eine R9 380 ca 225Watt, aber ne R9 390 halt 285Watt..


----------



## Jam4l (15. Februar 2016)

Ein 4770k übertaktet auf 4.5 Ghz, MSI z87-gd65, 16 GB 1600er RAM und eine 256 GB Maxtor Pci-e SSD verbrauchenbei battlefield 4 z.B. mit

R9 380x (XFX DD): 270 Watt
R9 390 (Sapphire Nitro OC) 400 Watt.

Und ja das Gesamte System.
Quelle: GameStar

Oder aber i7 4770k auf 4,4 GHz, usw. bei Last in Ryse: Son of Eine

Sapphire R9 380: 299 Watt
Sapphire R9 390: 397 Watt

Gesamtsystem.

Quelle: Computerbase.

Entschuldigt jegliche Rechtschreibfehler. Muss in diesem Thread auf das Smartphone zurückgreifen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

Wenn dir das 500er modell lieber ist, kauf es einfach.


----------



## XBurton (16. Februar 2016)

Werde wohl das 400Watt Netzteil nehmen, dann passt auch ein CPU-Kühler ins Budget..
Hab mich schon ein bisschen informiert..
Alpenföhn Ben Nevis oder Brocken Eco? Oder gibt es noch bessere Vorschläge.. max. 35Euro


----------



## Jam4l (16. Februar 2016)

Bei beiden i5 Modellen reicht eigentlich der Ben Nevis. Beim Eco könnte man davon ausgehen das er das ganze etwas leiser bei niedrigen Temps halten kann. Aber das ist deine Entscheidung ob dir das für den nicht sonderlich hohen Aufpreis wert ist. Ich hab den Eco und bin zufrieden. Ist unhörbar.


----------



## XBurton (19. Februar 2016)

So das wäre dann die endgültige Konfiguration:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## flotus1 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich les mir das jetzt nicht alles durch.
Aber wenns ums Geld geht, wozu dann ein über 30€ teurer Kühler auf einem nicht übertakteten I5? Wenn man sich den spart und das teure Netzteil hat man schon genug Geld für die aktuelle Plattform. Dank niedrigerer TDP dürfte der Skylake-I5 auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler nicht die lauteste Komponente in einem Gaming-PC werden.


----------



## Jam4l (20. Februar 2016)

Ich werf es dir mal in den Raum und vielleicht kannst du ja 50 Euro noch entbehren..Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## XBurton (20. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ich les mir das jetzt nicht alles durch.
> Aber wenns ums Geld geht, wozu dann ein über 30€ teurer Kühler auf einem nicht übertakteten I5? Wenn man sich den spart und das teure Netzteil hat man schon genug Geld für die aktuelle Plattform. Dank niedrigerer TDP dürfte der Skylake-I5 auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler nicht die lauteste Komponente in einem Gaming-PC werden.


Bitte Schlag mir eine bessere Konfig vor..
Aber mit gleichem Gehäuse..


----------



## flotus1 (20. Februar 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Bitte Schlag mir eine bessere Konfig vor..
> Aber mit gleichem Gehäuse..



Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## XBurton (23. Februar 2016)

Für 71Euro... 


Skylake  466€

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Haswell  395€
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Und dafür kann ich beim Haswell noch das bessere Netzteil mitnehmen für spätere Grafikkarten-Upgrades..


----------



## XBurton (24. Februar 2016)

So da bin ich nochmal zurück.. Ich lasse mich dann doch auf den Vorschlag Skylake ein.
Nur wurde vorhin wegen Zukunftssicherheit gesprochen.. bezüglich des M.2 Slots gesprochen.. Dann wäre anstatt dem vorgeschlagenem H170X-A Board das Gigabyte B150-HD3P besser oder? Hat sogar U3.1 Typ C und gleiche Slots + M.2 ..

Dafür muss ich halt das "schlechtere" Netzteil in Kauf nehmen..


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. Februar 2016)

Nein, der H170-Chipsatz ist besser. B150 kann M.2 nicht besser anbinden als Haswell.


----------



## markus1612 (24. Februar 2016)

Bevor man ein Skylake Board unter H170 kauft, kann man gleich Haswell kaufen, da man von den Hauptvorteilen von Skylake, nämlich dem deutlich besseren PCH, nicht profitieren kann.


----------



## XBurton (24. Februar 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Bevor man ein Skylake Board unter H170 kauft, kann man gleich Haswell kaufen, da man von den Hauptvorteilen von Skylake, nämlich dem deutlich besseren PCH, nicht profitieren kann.


Hast du dir das Board überhaupt angesehen? Es hat USB 3.1 und M.2 und SATA Express, was das vorgeschlagene H170 Board nicht hat.. Und komm nicht mit investier nochmal 10 Euro...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. Februar 2016)

Dafür sind die alle schlecht angebunden, genauso wie bei Haswell. Der Aufpreis Haswell->Skylake ist somit praktisch verschenkte Geld.


----------



## markus1612 (24. Februar 2016)

Gut, das Board ist nicht so schlecht, trotzdem hast du am B150 PCH nur 8 PCIe 3.0 Lanes. Daher ist sehr viel shared, da ein M2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Slot sonst nicht möglich wäre.

Ich würde wirklich lieber zu nem H170/Z170 Board mit gescheiterAusstattung grefen.


----------



## XBurton (24. Februar 2016)

Ich habe bisher kein H170 Board in dem Preisbereich mit USB Typ C und USB 3.1, M.2 und SATA Express gesehen..


----------



## markus1612 (24. Februar 2016)

Hmm, ist auch kein wunder, dass die teurer sind, wenn kaum noch was shared ist.


----------



## flotus1 (24. Februar 2016)

...was daran liegt dass man diese Ausstattung mit voller Anbindung für so wenig Geld nicht bekommt. Irgendwie korrelieren Preis und Features dann doch.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. Februar 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage, wozu brauchst du denn Sata Express? Vor allem, mit M.2?


----------



## XBurton (25. Februar 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, wozu brauchst du denn Sata Express? Vor allem, mit M.2?


Es wurde ja vorhin wegen Zukunftssicherheit vorgeschlagen.. Und für spätere Aufrüstung einer SSD sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## markus1612 (25. Februar 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Es wurde ja vorhin wegen Zukunftssicherheit vorgeschlagen.. Und für spätere Aufrüstung einer SSD sicher nicht schlecht.


M2 ja, SATA Express nein.
Diese Schnittstelle ist tot.


----------



## XBurton (25. Februar 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> M2 ja, SATA Express nein.
> Diese Schnittstelle ist tot.


Ja und bei dem Gigabyte B150 hab ich immerhin M.2 .. Und bevor ich ein Skylaksystem ohne M.2 nehme kaufe ich gleich Haswell


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Februar 2016)

Aber schlecht angebunden. Da kannst du auch gleich Sata nehmen.

Oder halt H170 mit M.2.


----------



## Körschgen (25. Februar 2016)

An den TE:

Ich weiß nicht ob es in den letzten 17 Seiten wirklich erklärt wurde (vermutlich ja), aber du scheinst die Unterschiede der Plattformen, in Bezug auf die Anbindung, noch nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.

Ist auch nicht gerade übersichtlich.

Zu Skylake schau mal hier auf Wikipedia:
LGA 1151
und
Sunrise Point

Zu Haswell:
LGA 1150


Die jeweiligen Top Chipsätze :
Intel ARK Z97

Intel ARK Z170

==> Vergleich Z97 Haswell zu Z170 Skylake

Die Unterschiede liegen unter anderem in den PCI Express Anbindungen, bzw der zur Anbindung zur Verfügung stehenden Lanes.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

XBurton schrieb:


> Ja und bei dem Gigabyte B150 hab ich immerhin M.2 .. Und bevor ich ein Skylaksystem ohne M.2 nehme kaufe ich gleich Haswell



die ist aber nicht schneller als Sata, daher lohnt das schlicht nicht.


----------



## markus1612 (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> die ist aber nicht schneller als Sata, daher lohnt das schlicht nicht.


Das B150 HD3P bietet scheinbar tatsächlich einen M2 PCIe 3.0x4 Slot.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Das B150 HD3P bietet scheinbar tatsächlich einen M2 PCIe 3.0x4 Slot.



Und wo zockt er sich die Lanes dafür?
Bzw. was ist damit shared?


----------



## markus1612 (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo zockt er sich die Lanes dafür?


Irgendwo wirds die schon geben....vielleicht geht ja das Board in den Baumarkt und kauft such welche


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Irgendwo wirds die schon geben....vielleicht geht ja das Board in den Baumarkt und kauft such welche



Ach so. Er zockt sich das vom PCIe Slot.
Steckst du eine M.2 SSD rein, ist der PCIe x4 Slot tot.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Februar 2016)

Und der Rest? Der kann doch dann nicht ungeshared sein.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Der PCIe x4 Slot hat eben logischer Weise 4 Lanes. Das sind die 4 Lanes, die sich der M.2 Slot krallt.
Der Rest ist wie gehabt bei B 150.


----------



## XBurton (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der PCIe x4 Slot hat eben logischer Weise 4 Lanes. Das sind die 4 Lanes, die sich der M.2 Slot krallt.
> Der Rest ist wie gehabt bei B 150.


Ja aber wenn ich jetzt z.B. ein M.2 SSD aufrüsten will , müsste ich bei den Asrock Board einen Adapter haben welcher die 4 Pci-E Landes braucht.. 
Der kostet auch 30Euro
Und beim Gigabyte ist der Adapter sozusagen integriert.. Ich kann entweder die x4 beim M.2 oder als Pci-E nutzen.. Andere Verwendung gibt es eh nicht Crossfire/SLI ist bei x4 sowieso sinnlos

Und bis auf das bei dem einen B150 und bei dem anderen H170 steht habe ich doch keinen anderen Unterschied oder?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Was?
Adapter?
Wieso?
Du kannst den Slot nicht nutzen, wenn du eine M.2 SSD nutzt. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## XBurton (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was?
> Adapter?
> Wieso?
> Du kannst den Slot nicht nutzen, wenn du eine M.2 SSD nutzt. Ist doch ganz einfach.


Nein ich meine beim vorgeschlagenen H170 Board brauche ich einen Adapter un M.2 zu nutzen.. Dann habe ich auch keinen Pci-E slot mehr verfügbar und um den gleichen Preis habe ich beim B150 Board den Slot schon integriert


----------



## XBurton (13. März 2016)

Dann wäre das die endgültige Konfig:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## XBurton (10. August 2016)

Hallo, nach langem hin und her, warten auf das Geld und überlegen habe ich den PC am 09.08. um Mitternacht endlich bestellt.
Hier die Konfiguration: 
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Ich danke euch für die sehr gute Beratung und für die vielen Antworten.
Natürlich wird in einigen Tagen noch ein Update kommen, wie es mir beim Zusammenbauen ergangen sein wird und ob ich zufrieden bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen !


----------

